# Level tamp



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Not sure if this has been discussed already but with people showing interest in tampers such as the push I was wondering if anyone has seen this add on from pesado?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BADgz-CqWyz/

I noticed they don't patent such a thing and appear to encourage others to replicate.

Maybe it could be a nice project for someone who is so technically minded and has some free time on their hands.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fingers do the same thing - with practice you will get nice level pucks without even thinking

As a training device it could be useful.

However how do you control even puck depths (like the PUSH does)?


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I am presuming you can adjust it by turning it on the thread that connects he handle to the base?

It's very shiny, and I do like shiny things.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Does the tamper part not just slide down with the outer section sitting on top of the basket. The slide keeps it level with no need to adjust compressed depth.

My ability to tamp level has improved but even so, i can still be off by a few degrees. Somthing that guides the tamper down vertically would be good.


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

I think the push is the more interesting of them, I noticed that Sasa Septic used what appeared to be a push (or similar) as distribution tool for his shots in the final but not a tamper which is interesting. If a WBC uses one (granted may be sponsored but doubt it as wasn't any branding etc.) it must be half decent.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's much uglier, but this tamper does the same thing.

Then there are tampers like the PUSH or Mahlgut, which give you a locked level.

@dillonmr I think you mean the ONA coffee distributer, would have to use one to find out if its worth the $165 it costs! https://onacoffee.com.au/shop/ocd-ona-coffee-distributor/


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

Dylan said:


> @dillonmr I think you mean the ONA coffee distributer, would have to use one to find out if its worth the $165 it costs! https://onacoffee.com.au/shop/ocd-ona-coffee-distributor/


ahh very good, was wondering how that worked. looks simple enough might machine something to do same job myself would cost a lot less then 165


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2016)

I had a tendency to compress more on the right hand side and this would resolve, I think it's a great addition.


----------



## whip (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone tried these?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dobboco

One is like the ONA distibuter with adjustable height and the other an adjustable tamper so that you could set the depth to get the tamp level.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They look like the 'Chinese' version. I think there are a couple of owners here.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They are the Chinese version for sure


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just ordered one. A 3rd of the price of the OCD one. Note the OCD has 4 ridges (not sure what the word is) where this one has three. I'll report back as soon as I use it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> Just ordered one. A 3rd of the price of the OCD one. Note the OCD has 4 ridges (not sure what the word is) where this one has three. I'll report back as soon as I use it.


Few of us have the three pronged Chinese ones .. I like mine


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Few of us have the three pronged Chinese ones .. I like mine


 How do you work out how to set the depth with these? Presumably alters per bean?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> How do you work out how to set the depth with these? Presumably alters per bean?


Don't change it a huge amount tbh. Twist and set


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just received the gadget today. Will use it tomorrow morning first thing. First impression is how solid and heavy it is, 505g!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a dobboco one on order, the owner gave me 50% off in exchange for reviewing it as they have just got UK distribution on Amazon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stevie said:


> I have a dobboco one on order, the owner gave me 50% off in exchange for reviewing it as they have just got UK distribution on Amazon.


Link ?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Link ?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dobboco

If you find them on Facebook and send them a message asking to do a review for them on some forums/Amazon they will probably give you a 50% code too...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stevie said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dobboco
> 
> If you find them on Facebook and send them a message asking to do a review for them on some forums/Amazon they will probably give you a 50% code too...


I have one already . These are the Chinese copies I suspect just bull bought and being sold via Amazon .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

They do indeed! I like them both! My shots have improved using them. Don't pay that price though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've used mine today for two double espressos. Shot quality (visually) improved, but it does not fix everything. The way I see it is that it improves consistency in the workflow. If I can grind, twist, tamp, lock and pull and get the same results over and over again, that's a bonus. The only issue I observed is that, as that the part which touches the rim of the basket is made of metal, and, as you twist, it rubs against it. Small niggle. I may forge something out of electric tape to remedy that.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Stevie said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dobboco
> 
> If you find them on Facebook and send them a message asking to do a review for them on some forums/Amazon they will probably give you a 50% code too...


I note it has gone up £8 in 24hrs


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've covered the part which touches the rim of the basket with masking tape. Does the job nicely.


----------

